
  RedBeacon Wins The Top Prize At TechCrunch50 2009  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/15/redbeacon-wins-the-top-prize-at-techcrunch50-2009/
======
ujjwalg
I thought TC50 was about innovation. I was expecting something disruptive
coming out as a winner. This seems to be a good business but what is
innovative about it? I am disappointed.

~~~
vaksel
when you have crappy selection, you'll make a crappy choice. The competition
this year downright sucked, there really wasn't a single company(I'll admit I
wasn't really following TC50 that closely) that really made me say "WOW, what
an awesome service"

~~~
pg
You guys might be a little more charitable. You're starting to sound like the
trolls in TechCrunch comment threads.

~~~
ujjwalg
PG, I think it is a good business model with a huge opportunity and they are
going to do good. I am just saying it was not something I was expecting to
come out as a winner of TC50.

Congratulations to RedBeacon team and TC50.

~~~
zurla
superman does good. red beacon is doing well

------
ojbyrne
Somebody tell me why this isn't boring.

~~~
jamiequint
Depends on how boring you think making a lot of money is. Servicemagic.com
makes upwards of 100M/yr. Boring or not its a great business.

~~~
ojbyrne
There's countless startups doing the exact same thing.

------
gruseom
Trollim ("lets coders battle for programming superiority") sounds like fun if
they can figure out how to make it into a game rather than some dumb HR thing.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/15/tc50-trollim-lets-
coder...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/15/tc50-trollim-lets-coders-
battle-for-programming-superiority/)

Edit: but why did they decide to call participants "trolls"?

------
zaidf
I know a lot of you guys are saying "where's the innovation". If it's so
innovation-free, why does a service like RedBeacon not exist yet?

And if it's not so simple, then wouldn't it require innovation to build the
platform and the marketing to make it all gel?

I don't know if these guys can pull it off. But if they do, they _will_ need a
lot of <unsexy> innovation.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
"why does a service like RedBeacon not exist yet?" -> they do,
servicemagic.com and more.. but the market isnt yet saturated and rb is trying
to take some of it with a different pricing model

~~~
zaidf
They addressed servicemagic specifically during the presentation: it's catered
to a very specific niche while RedBeacon is more broad.

------
lacker
I wish this was working already! Just today I was looking for a good mechanic
to replace a transmission in San Francisco. I tried RedBeacon but SF won't be
ready until October 1. If this works it would be really useful.

